# How to Attach Legs to a Platform Bed



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Trying to figure out the best way to attach legs to this platform bed. There won't be storage drawers underneath so that makes a whole new problem for me.
I am hoping my drawing shows up and gives an idea what I am looking to do. My sketchUp skills aren't the best so the half laps on the corners of the side supports don't show up correctly. The side supports ( or whatever you call them) will be glued and screwed to the side and end rails so I am trying to figure the best way to mount the legs and still have them removeable. Not sure if one bolt thru the small block section on top of the leg and then thru the side supports and rails with a countrbore on the outside would do it or not. 
Updated pic with some sizes


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I would go through the Rockler catalog or site and look at the Bed Building hardware.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Brad , I am planning on useing some of thier connector bolt hardware on part of it but I don't have enough room for the Bed Rail Fasteners shown on that page. There will only be about 1 1/2 inch where that small section on top of the leg is.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

A couple of screws through the supports into the leg will be good. The side rail will be taking little of the weight. I would be more concerned supporting the middle support.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

That setup is atypical. That could be a challenge.
I am also worried about how thin the cross rail gets with the half lap. 
This is a more typical setup with bedbolts and tenons. 








Do you want to see the end grain of the side rail on the finished bed?

Interesting discussion.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

jumbojack , there will be cross braces from left to right that arent shown in this pic and a center brace that goes from end to end that will have a support leg in the middle of the frame.

Willie , this is going to be made at my Daughters house during the X-mas holidays and she does not want the legs on the outside of the frame and the end grain is not a problem for her since it shows on the current frame she wants to replace. I will just have to Sand and Sand and Sand some more to get it nice.

I may change from the 2 X 2 supports to 2 X 4 and the side and end rails can go from 2 X 6 to 2×8 depending on how deep the mattress is and how deep she want's to set it in the frame but there is plenty of time to determine that , and there will be 3/4" plywood on top of the supports as she is not going to use a box spring under the mattress.
I might try to make a smaller size mockup to see how it all works out.


----------

